# full crop? how can I tell?



## katew (Sep 6, 2011)

How can I tell if a 3wk old chick has a full crop.
Their weight is good.
Their is a bulge in the youngest chick by his chest is this his crop? Is seems low down to me like he has a long neck but he was seeing me off with his hissing.
I just wondered as its bedtime and I haven't seen any adults go in.
I don't know if they're going in at night  
I was so paranoid yesterday I put the baby monitor in.
It certainly helped to hear them being fed as the male I'm treating is the main feeder.
:blush:
Thanks for holding my hand through this.
I think last year has blown my confidence.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

the bulge at the bottom of the neck is the crop. can you take photos of the crops? it would help us show you if its normal or not, or perhaps a breeder here can show you a normal crop to compare


----------



## katew (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks, that's helped I'll sleep better now.
It's fully dark now.
I can post this morning pic.
Perhaps you can tell me if both look cinnamon as well?
I don't think I can tell with the smallest chick yet
I'll just get my laptop out.
:blush:


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

this is your last photo correct?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

you got one cinnamon, one whiteface cinnamon, and one whiteface.

if mom is not a cinnamon, then these cinnamons are girls.


----------



## katew (Sep 6, 2011)

Cool thanks!
this is mum









this is this mornings pic.
I cant take a photo when weighing as they wont sit still!
So I take one when I first look in.
unfortuanatly I can t see a crop.










I did get a good look at the smallest baby late this eve and it was well fed.
It is always the last to get anything so that would mean the others are fed as well.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

ok the cinnamons can be either gender, looks like mom is a cinnamon lutino pied. i can see some cinnamon in her flights and tail.

i still stand behind 1 cinnamon, 1 WF cinnamon, and 1 whiteface, they can all be either gender. dad must be split cinnamon


as for crop


this sticky might have some stuff for you to read through 

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27514


----------

